

Should freelancers have agents? - husky

This came up on the remote freelancing hacker thread but it's a good question raised by ajpatel.<p>Well-known actors are in demand therefore it's in their interest to employ an agent to seek out the best work possible and the best rates and to maintain a steady workflow.<p>Well-known freelancers are in the same position - they can now pick and choose the projects they work on and managing their own workflow is kind of a hassle.
Recruitment agents exist for the good of hiring companies - but surely it would make sense for the freelancer to have their own agent who would take a small cut of earnings and place the freelancer with the best gigs possible.<p>Does any know if any such entity exists and if not surely it's a prime idea for a startup!
======
bartonfink
I don't know of any such entity, but I've had the same idea for a couple of
years now. The biggest problem I can see is convincing businesses to deal with
an intermediary. Sports and entertainment are used to dealing with agents
instead of the talent. Given that most H.R. departments won't or can't even
deal intelligently with the folks they are trying to hire, I doubt they would
respond well to dealing with an agent.

That said, it would definitely be worth a cut to have an agent out there
drumming up new business on my terms (specific technology, working conditions,
etc) instead of forcing me to do that.

------
thomasgerbe
Makes sense really. I mean, artists have representatives who certainly look
for appropriate buyers and largely have a better idea of market rates, not to
mention more experience negotiating.

------
Vivtek
Sort of like a sales agent for a federated group of independent freelancers?
Like a consulting company, but ... less corporate, more ad-hoc?

I kind of like this idea, actually.

